# Anaheim to LAX during morning rush hour



## bcwife76

Google maps says it should take 36-40 minutes from Anaheim (staying at HOJO) to LAX. WITHOUT traffic, of course. So, on average, how long should we expect it to take on a Friday morning? Our flight leaves LAX at 11:45am on a Friday morning and we need to return our rental car as well. What time should we be leaving our hotel if we hope to be at the airport for around 9am (we are flying to Vancouver BC so technically we are an international flight).


----------



## StageTek

Double that Google Maps estimate and then ad 30 minutes for elbow room. That's based on my specific 
needs - I would rather wait an extra 30/45 minutes at the airport than raise my stress level sitting in 
traffic. With traffic and no elbow room you should be able to make it from Anaheim to LAX in 80/90 minutes.


----------



## bcwife76

So if we wanted to be at LAX for around 9am we should leave our hotel no later than 7:30am, sounds like. That's pretty much what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## StageTek

If you get lucky and there is typical morning traffic with no delays or accidents 7:30AM is fine.


----------



## bcla

bcwife76 said:


> Google maps says it should take 36-40 minutes from Anaheim (staying at HOJO) to LAX. WITHOUT traffic, of course. So, on average, how long should we expect it to take on a Friday morning? Our flight leaves LAX at 11:45am on a Friday morning and we need to return our rental car as well. What time should we be leaving our hotel if we hope to be at the airport for around 9am (we are flying to Vancouver BC so technically we are an international flight).



Google Maps allows for entering a specific time during the week with estimated traffic.  I entered this Friday starting at 8 AM from HOJO's to Avis (seemed reasonable to me).  It's estimating between 50 to 80 minutes.  LA traffic can be a huge, huge pain.  The unpredictability is what makes drivers batty.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/How...3870357!2d33.9518328!2m3!6e0!7e2!8j1458892800

So figure out how long for the traffic, rental car shuttle, check in (if you can't do online check in), customs, security, etc.  To be safe, I'd leave at 7 AM.


----------



## bcwife76

Thanks @bcla  We can do online check in for sure but yes - between car rental return and customs/security that could add a whole bunch of extra time. 7am is probably better! Plus, it's the Friday of the Labor Day long weekend, not sure if that will make a difference or not....


----------



## usnuzuloose

7:30 is about right as long as you don't hit an accident. I hate the traffic down there lived in Southern Ca for half my life and drove in it everyday. Not so wonderful just being a tourist to drive on the freeways...


----------



## bcwife76

Yeah, we've driven in LA traffic several times before, but it's never been a fun experience  I'm almost wondering if we should return our rental car in Anaheim the morning we leave and just take Uber to the airport, leave the stressful driving to the Uber driver instead  But then I'm thinking that's going to add on an additional $80-$100 just because we're lazy which is pretty silly.


----------



## ludari

I would recommend sticking with most of the HOV/carpool lanes which will help with some of the traffic and use the following route 5 to 91 to 605 to 105.  All have HOV/carpool lanes but I recommend not using the HOV/carpool lane on the 605 because your transition from 91 to 605 to 105 is short.  I would guess it should take you less than an hour for your commute not allowing for any possible accidents.


----------



## bcwife76

@ludari  thanks for such a detailed plan!!


----------



## usnuzuloose

I miss read your post, 7:30 is not reasonable. Traffic cane brutal at 7:30am. I would leave sooner. You don't want to stress yourself. I lived there and traffic is unpredictable. If you run into an accident you could be held up in traffic for quite a while. Google maps is not usually correct or that accurate.


----------



## bcwife76

usnuzuloose said:


> I miss read your post, 7:30 is not reasonable. Traffic cane brutal at 7:30am. I would leave sooner. You don't want to stress yourself. I lived there and traffic is unpredictable. If you run into an accident you could be held up in traffic for quite a while. Google maps is not usually correct or that accurate.



So if our flight leaves at 11:45am (we must go through security and customs, plus returning rental car beforehand) we should leave Anaheim by 7am then?


----------



## usnuzuloose

I am being honest I would leave at 5. It not just for accidents but the traffic it is major traffic. And if you have to check in 2 hours for your flight, you may not have the time by the time you also check in the car.


----------



## bcwife76

@usnuzuloose  crap you're scaring me now lol OK looks like we're going to have an early start that last morning!


----------



## usnuzuloose

bcwife76 said:


> @usnuzuloose  crap you're scaring me now lol OK looks like we're going to have an early start that last morning!


Don't be scared, I am just being honest about how traffic goes there. I used to live way out in Corona and had to drive all the way to Laguna Beach, that was a long haul everyday. And it was all freeway there. I use to leave about 6:30 to make it work by 9.


----------



## bcwife76

Yikes. And my husband complains about his 45 minute commute! If traffic is really bad it can take him up to 1hr 20 minutes.....so yeah.....
Now I'm starting to wonder why renting a car is such a good idea for this trip....oh right, the 'freedom' it gives us


----------



## usnuzuloose

bcwife76 said:


> Yikes. And my husband complains about his 45 minute commute! If traffic is really bad it can take him up to 1hr 20 minutes.....so yeah.....
> Now I'm starting to wonder why renting a car is such a good idea for this trip....oh right, the 'freedom' it gives us


Ahhh…the pleasures of driving… One of the freeways in Southern ca was designed by a woman. She was smart...


----------



## phinz

Have you considered moving to a hotel close to the airport for the last night?


----------



## bcwife76

phinz said:


> Have you considered moving to a hotel close to the airport for the last night?



The thought did cross my mind but for this trip we booked a package - air and hotel together - so I feel it would be a waste since we've already paid for our last night of hotel in Anaheim. DH is the one doing the driving and he says he's fine with us leaving Anaheim at 5:30am so really, guess I'll just kick back and the kids and I can snooze in the car


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

In my experience, you'll be going with traffic, so it will be slow.  Leaving at 5am, in my opinion is a lot earlier than you really need, but leaving at 5am will put you ahead of the traffic.  You might also consider checking in late to a hotel local to the airport (late arrival) the night before so you don't have to stress it.

I would also recommend downloading Waze to your smart phone (if you have one) and use that as a gauge on the timing to get to the airport.  It's also great in that if there is a problem on the freeway (accident) it will reroute you to get to your destination quicker (put your settings on fastest route rather than most direct route).  I agree with Ludari>  Take 5 north (get in carpool lane) and pay attention in the carpool lane to go on the 91 west.  You'll be in the carpool lane, so you'll want to merge in a bit so you can can get on the 605 north.  From 605 north you'll want to get on the 105 west (the turn-off is a couple of exits away).  The 105 west will take you to the rental lots.  Get off on Aviation (you'll be on Imperial Hwy), turn left, then turn right on Aviation. Follow the signs to the rental cars.  If you put the address in Waze you can just follow it to the rental place.


----------



## bcwife76

@WebmasterMaryJo  thanks for the tip about Waze! I don't use my cell when travelling (horrible data charges outside of Canada) but my husbands plan has unlimited calls and data within Canada and the US so I'll get him to download that app for sure!


----------



## phinz

Another vote for Waze. It has saved me more than once when it comes to accidents, traffic and police (Waze allows users to update conditions, including police and debris on the road, etc.). On the way to Port Canaveral one time we ignored the "get off the interstate here" warning from Waze thinking we knew best because we were moving right along. Lo and behold, traffic came to a screeching halt just over the next hill, just outside Atlanta. After 20 minutes getting to the next exit we listened to it when it said, "Take this exit, you fools."  We did and in exchange got a really nice country drive and went around the traffic to an entrance ramp where it was clear. There was literally no traffic coming. Traffic had been stopped with all lanes blocked and Waze had helped us avoid it. Between Waze and the radar detector, I've probably saved thousands of dollars in gas and traffic tickets.


----------

